# The Future Of The Nook Color



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

After seeing this: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-57319241-286/nook-tablet-hands-on-with-barnes-nobles-fire-eater/

What is the Future of Development for our beloved Nook Color? It appears that B&N have taken our hacks to heart, and beat us to the punch by opening up with the new Nook Tablet.

What are your opinions?


----------



## saabsaviorlee (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you think the new nook tablet will have Bluetooth after rooting? I live my Bluetooth keyboard setup and to give that up would make me hesitate on ponying up


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

As of right now, the stock Nook Tablet does not have bluetooth, but neither did the Stock Color, We'll see if once the tablet is released and rooted, we'll know for sure if it has bluetooth.


----------



## saabsaviorlee (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope so. On a side note do you have any experience with spell check apps? I've tried all the ones on the market and online ones but none seem to work properly. Thoughts?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry, I've not had any use for spell checkers, as my girlfriend being an English teacher lead me to double checking my typings and so yeah.


----------

